# What's biting right now?



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Considering going down to the big salt pond next weekend with the wife. What's biting this time of year? I'm hoping that the warmer weather has kept some fish around. We usually go to HBSP and fish the jetties back to the beach access


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Whiting, croaker, bluefish, black drum, red drum, trout, ladyfish, dogfish, skates. Gotta work for good fish.


----------



## macjr (Dec 7, 2008)

Water temp is 64 with this warm spell, rains coming for a few days. As smoothlures said, been doing ok during the last outgoing into slack low and the start of incoming tides in the GC area the past few weeks, been using cut bait. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

65 degrees off Springmaid tonight. Holy cow. 
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=mros1


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

nice black drum being caught on the backside of the point in garden city. specks, red and black drum, blues, sheepies and trout off the south jetty. sea bass triggers, sheepies at belkie bear


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

I just spent a couple of hours in the late afternoon fishing the South Jetty at Murrells Inlet. Piddled around with some shrimp on the rocks to see what I could pick up without much success. Around 4PM I started fishing soft-bodied jigs on the inlet side and was getting slammed by 20"-24" seatrout. Lost 7 or 8 nice ones, took home 2. I'll be back there on Saturday afternoon for sure.....


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

sounds like you had a great hit with them seatrout nice going .......


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

beady said:


> sounds like you had a great hit with them seatrout nice going .......


That was the most fun I'd had fishing in years.......


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

Let me know how you do on Saturday. I'm coming down in a week for my daughter to check out Coastal Carolina for the fall. Been kicking around the idea of bringing rods and fishing backwater at Pawleys Island, but didn't know if anything was biting. Thanks.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Right now my plan is to hit the South jetty about mid-afternoon and fish until dark. If you decide to come out, the access is through the Huntington Beach State Park, and you'll have to pay an entrance fee to get in. Just follow the signs to "jetty parking" and bring your walking shoes (or a beach bike), because it's about 1.5 miles from parking to the end of the jetty. If you choose to go to Pawley's island you can park in the public lots off of Atlantic Ave and walk about a half mile to the jetty there....but I don't know what's biting there.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been to both places many times before and the jetty is a hike. Won't be down until next weekend, the 15th.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

You'll have to watch the water temps. If it drops much more the trout will be gone. I'll be on travel that week anyway.....


----------

